# squirrel mating?



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I would like to know when do squirrels mate and are they in season when they are mating? !#


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i believe squirrels mate/breed twice a year.during june-july and again from jan.-feb.
not during normal hunting seasons,at least ohio.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Generally after a movie, dinner or both provided the male has been conciderate for most of the evening.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That's about the time the female species gets a headache and the male species takes his nuts somewhere else.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Toxic said:


> That's about the time the female species gets a headache and the male species takes his nuts somewhere else.


LOL now thats funny


----------

